# Do you receive subsidies?



## haydays

Are there any subsidies provided in your area for grazing or producing Hay? If so what lcal Body to you go to to apply and is it adequate fro your farming needs? Or do you feel Farmers in general are being neglected. I n Europe Farmers are receiving less and less now and it is getting harder to stay in profit.


----------



## CherryBlosson

Where I come from the give around 30% Subsidies but now with many cut backs due to the World Economic Crisis that may be affected. We have to wait and see.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

Unless you consider a Social Security Check a subsidies the answer is no.

There is a drought insurance, but it does not have a lose to flooding clause so is useless.

I do not want any subsidies because I can see how it has effected the row crop people. I know a number of them who farm the Government and for that I do not respect them.

Reminds me of what Welfare has done to this country.


----------



## haybaler101

Subsidies are the reason many of us grow hay as a commercial crop. Hay is one crop that hard work and a few marketing skills are rewarded by honest pay. I can grow corn and soybeans, but the government has too much of an interest in what I am doing in exchange for a "welfare" check. I guess what I am trying to say, there is too much hard work and risk involved with growing hay for the government to want to get involved!


----------



## Grateful11

This farm has been running full time, by my FIL and now my wife, for about 60 years 
and to my knowledge it's never taken a subsidy. The farms been here for about 100 years, 
but not full-time until my FIL started milking full-time somewhere around 1950.


----------



## Production Acres

Hay would not be worth making if the gov gave you a check for it. Don't want subsidies, don't want their involvement, already bad enough that they want us to start collecting taxes on hay if you don't have a tax exempt #. The best thing that could happen to the farm economy in the usa would be the elimination of the farm bill. Let farmers make it on their own.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL

No farm bill would be interesting. I think we would quickly see the folks who weren't diversified enough to survive. 
Mark


----------



## OhioHay

I hope the government never gets involved in hay and ruins it for those of us that work hard at it!!


----------



## ButchAutomatic

Your new president going to fix everthing for you and the world. Ha


----------



## Grateful11

Sort of like the last did?


----------



## OneManShow

We provide a strong subsidy program to our fertilizer outfit and our lime supplier


----------



## hay wilson in TX

The only good subsidy I can remember was in the 1950's the USDA would pay two thirds of the cost of phosphate fertilizer, up to 300 lbs/A of material if applied to a legume. Alfalfa qualified. Then that was 300 /lbs of 0-20-0 Super Phosphate. Later they changed the amount of material covered to 200 lbs/A but then we used Triple Super Phosphate, 0-45-0.

In the 1980 I did take credit for set aside on part of the land that I fallowed prior to planting to alfalfa. That was more trouble than it was worth.

Most of the time, "Free Money" cost too much in the end.


----------



## leo

up here in Cananda there is no such thing but i cant speak for quebec they get subsidised up the #@! not a fair playing field for the rest of country sure we have drought insurance but thats my casino. we have farm income program that buffers your average income but if you are starting out and slowly expanding its no good, what do you do?


----------



## nwfarmer

Yup! About 8 bucks an acre. Up until last year we got 16 bucks an acre. It costs us 25 bucks an acre to irrigate.


----------



## stevemsinger

If we are not diversified enough then we will just have to diversify more. I have to join the majority in saying keep the government out of it. I don't take any govt. programs for anything. Those in our area that have, sure like the money up front, but they hate the hassle and regualtion later. As far as I am concerned they can just stay off of my property.


----------



## Barry Bowen

Just read your comment on letting the farmer make it on their own. Could not agree more. I personally would not take any subside that was available. I do not want some one else, especially the government telling me how to run my business.


----------

